# My first model engine project



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi! 

Here is my first engine project twin four stroke 

stroke 30mm bore 22mm ready to run maybe next year today I start 
I made cylinder liners


----------



## dsquire (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi and welcome to HMEM. Looks like you are starting out with a advanced build. Is this all your design or are you modeling any design in particular? It will be fun to watch this project grow.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 2CYLSTROKE.
Tell us a little about yourself. Have you built other engines? Got any pics?


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 8, 2009)

My name is Jani I liv in Finland I am 35year old I am dreaming building a model engine many years I am built only ATV and mopar v8 engines I have 70 plymouth fury and 66 dodge coronett. I can use CNC milling machine and wirecut EDM my workplace

I hope that you understand my bad english  I put more pics later

Jani


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 21, 2009)

Today


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 21, 2009)

Nicely done Jani. Beautiful finish.

Would a v-block have been helpful to hold the piston in the vise?


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful pieces of work Jani and welcome to HMEM. Keep us up to date with pictures of your work in progress and do not worry about the English too much, we understand perfectly well. If not, then we will ask questions. 

BC1
Jim


----------

